# Can I thin Behr Paint+Primer with just regular Latex Paint?



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I wanna finish this project… cheap… so i was wondering if i can thin P+P with just LP. Both are latex.

I finally found out my compressor can handle a spray gun. The CFM is on the spot. So I decided I will spring the $15 to get a cheap HF spray gun, that can handle Latex. I don't expect perfect… just okay is fine.

But I fear I may run low on the paint side. So can I thin it out? Or is this a bad idea. I could just finish up with this stuff. Then get a quart of white.

Also, the Paint I mistakenly had gotten, is "Deep Base" Its a tad bluish. Can I mix this with White, to get a white colour. Or should I just respray it all Deep Base?


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 14, 2009)

From what I was told by a paint professional, you thin paint out with pain thinner, but it will fade the color. He recommended a product called Floetrol which allows you to thin the paint without that problem. I picked some up at HD and it worked well for me.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

you should be able to mix them
if they are both the same brand/type
most tips won't spray latex
it takes a bigger nozzle opening
check it out with your gun
flotrol is good
makes the paint thinner
and helps it to stick to the surface better
i've had to add water to some paints to 
to get it thin enough
don't go for thick coats
more thinner ones are better
but watch the over-spray with standard air guns
it get's into everything
AND CLINGS TO IT !
tools , windows , cars, plants , clothes , lungs


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Alright, thanks Patron.

My father agreed to buy the gun…in exchange for going to his psyco-shrink.. Oh well… lol.. So with the $15 I saved, I will have to get myself some flotrol(sounds like something used for Urinary issues…)... And maybe a respirator… but I am going to spray outside… then drag it in… wait for it to dry… rinse and repeat…


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree with Jonathan.

There is no need for Floetrol


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I ended up using Floetrol… it worked well actually… I felt more comfortable with that, than using water on MDF… lol…


----------



## xcusano (Jan 15, 2011)

Floetrol is a great product. I use it in every paint job. Floetrol is for latex paints. When using oil based paints use Penetrol. I use both products for their adhesion and "wet" characterisitics. I also use both products respectively even when painting by hand.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

*Jonathan*

Looks great!
What brand did you use?


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

You can use latex on MDF, BUT use oil primer first then latex


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Yea, it has paint and primer in it… I used it just as a primer… it went on clear..  So tommorrow I will just get a gallon of REGULAR WHITE… lol…

So I have a choice here.. I can get a gallon for any where between $8-20…. or I can get a 5 Gallon, for about $20(its flat, so Ill just respray everything that I did semi-gloss…. Its Glidden…
--So I can buy enough for this project…. or enough for projects till Im 25… lol..


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

While your at it, get a gallon of *HIGH HIDE COVER-STAIN® PRIMER*. And any latex will work on top.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Latex directly on MDF, will not last long, you must apply oil base primer first. Since it already too late, use the product I mention above in the future projects.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Well… this isn't a showroom piece, Jon. This is a toybox for a 6 year old…. I expect it to take a beating….


----------

